# For those that want to dig into SCBF's... it's way better and more in-depth than the Kaplan review course



## McEngr (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.aisc.org/content.aspx?id=4520


----------



## McEngr (Dec 18, 2011)

I should warn you that this webinar (which is free to view without any redtape!) is a little dated. It follows AISC 341-05, but incorporates IBC 2003. This can be obviated by noting the Seismic Use Groups, which did not maintain their definition with the IBC 2006.


----------



## Amry69 (Dec 19, 2011)

Great link - thanks


----------



## McEngr (Dec 19, 2011)

Just a warning for those that are studying the SEAOC seismic design manual volume 3: many of the design recommendations will probably not be tested on in my opinion - especially the failure mechanism assumptions for designing the column on page 19-20. I think the AISC Seismic Design manual examples are much more simplified and should be used over them. There are a few issues like not checking 2nd order effects for a column that the SEAOC does where the AISC manual doesn't check. I also don't think the SEAOC does a good job explaining where the member forces are coming from - like in the case of obtaining column moments for an SCBF. You will end up frustrated trying to find where the loads are coming from. Just take the spoon and don't ask where it came from is what I've been dealing with...


----------

